# Kestrel Wind Meter



## Arrow 4 (Aug 2, 2014)

Anyone have a Kestrel Wind Meter collecting dust and willing to trade for other gear?

Thanks


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 2, 2014)

Arrow 4 said:


> Anyone have a Kestrel Wind Meter collecting dust and willing to trade for other gear?
> 
> Thanks


Let me look, I may have an old one.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks brother, let me know what model it is and what you might want in trade?


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 2, 2014)

I have an old 4000, still in the box.
Shoot me a PM if you think this one will work for you.


----------

